# Aspira Toro Cigar Review - super unimpressed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

got a 5pack from famous. the most unmemorable stogie i've smoked yet. out of the five 3 have been horribly bland, one had a fairly decent flavor,...

Read the full review here: Aspira Toro Cigar Review - super unimpressed


----------

